# Martin Luther King Jr. Day 2020



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2020)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## applecruncher (Jan 20, 2020)

Incredible. He was only 39 years old.
RIP Martin Luther King


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 20, 2020)

Rest in peace


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 20, 2020)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 20, 2020)

*“We may have all come on different ships, but we're in the same boat now.”*― Martin Luther King Jr.


----------

